# BMW Z4



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Greeting's all,

Went with my dad to see the local unveiling of the Z4, they had both models in the showroom (2.5 & 3.0) litre, takes a couple of minutes to get used to but I must say it does look quite good in the flesh, far better than the Z3.

But, what's this I see.....Â£26000 for a 2.5, over Â£30K for a 3.0 litre - I dont think so Mr BMW - i wish I had gone in my TT - I could have pointed at it and told the salesman what value for money meant.

Overpriced and underspecced in my opinion, if the 2.5 could lose a couple of 1000's then they would sell loads - maybe that's not the plan though, they reckon there is a 6 month waiting list for a brand spanker.

The Seats and roof were very nice though. Give them 12 month's and I reckon a 2 litre will turn up.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I was always going to reply to this wasn't I !!

Well, here we go - I disagree.

The 3.0 is Â£30,850 on the road - which whilst is slightly more than I hoped, does not represent bad value.

I'm not sure why you think it is underspecc'd either. It has pretty reasonable basic spec:

CD player
Aircon
M-Sports Suspension
Fully electric seats with memory
Auto dipping mirrors
Rainsensor / auto headlight activation
ABS / EBFT / DSC
'Sport' mode
Runflat Tyres

..the only things the TT roadster has as standard that the BMW doesn't are Heated seats and 18" alloys and Xenon headlamps from what I can tell. But then the TTR doesn't have some of the stuff above either does it? The basic price of both is not hugely differnt - 1k or so?

For your 1k extra you also get that wonderful BMW 3.0l engine, the fastest folding softop on any car (that folds into it's own tonneau cover), far better residual value (at the moment anyway). When you are looking at how could 'value' a car is - you really need to look at the residual. Whilst the TT is still strong - well let's put it like that - someone just paid Â£42,100 for a Z4 2.5 on ebay !! Need I say anymore!

Damian


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

just been out into the carpark and a girl at work has brought her dad's 2.5 Z4 in black in to work

nice red leather but i'm not convinced on the shape

doesn't look dissimilar from a TTR from the front IMO

i do like how the indicators on the side are built into the BMW badge

maybe it will grow on me but the TTR still looks nicer IMHO

hasn't swayed me from wanting a boxster or 330ci sport cab next though

cheers

James


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I saw two silver Z4s travelling in convoy through Islington last night and I must admit they did look nice. 8) Mind you the car the reallly reminded me of was the S2000, my eyes aren't great though so it's probably just me!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Not much good if your over 6' either


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

It's a Honda S2000 in disguise for Gods Sake. Have you no imagination BMW ???


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Not much good if your over 6' either Â


Interesting. My boss came to the preview evening with me and he's 6' 2". Had no problems with headroom whatsoever !

Damian


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well I think the Z4 is a great looking car.

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I like the look of the Z4 externally, but dont like the dash layout much.

At 6'1" I found it ok in the cabin.

THey keep quoting the fastest soft top - what utter tosh - anyone that has owned a MX5 will know that the MX5 is far quicker - maybe they mean the fastest electric one?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

It's interesting to read the differing comments about this car. I like that it is stimulating debate 

I guess my problem is that because I am committed to it I can no longer be classed as unbiased. ;D

I admit I was quite worried about seeing it in the flesh as although it looks stunning in some pictures - in others it kinda looks awkward. I was therefore very relieved when I saw it for real and it I really liked it.

In my opinion, the Z4 makes the TTR look dated. Now that is a rather bold statement to make on the TT forum even if I am currently a TT owner! However, let me qualify this. I think one of the main reason's a car begins to look dated is simply familiarity. The TTR has been around a while now and there are plenty of them about. I see several every day (2 in my company car park - and 2 Coupe's also!). The Z4 is the new kid on the block. New and fresh and with some new styling cue's. This is why I feel the TTR appears dated next to it.

However, what I also happen to think is that the TT / TTR is simply a design classic. I think that often classic and dated can sit comfortably next to each other (TT) - in other cases perhaps not.

What I also think, and because it is such a classic, is that in 25 years time people will remember 'The Audi TT' - whereas the BMW Z4 may have been long forgotten.

But for here and now, the Z4 is now seeming to me, to be like a pretty cool place to be. I shall try and make the most of it while it last's !

Damian

The interior, IMO, is much better than I thought it was going to be. It's rather nice. But again - it's not a classic design - like the TT.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah I'm not too convinced about the looks. Sometimes I see one and think it's nice, other times I don't. 
Those Nissan 350Z's are growing on me though. There was an article in the paper this morning about the roadster version that's coming out and it looks quite nice. I still don't like the headlights or the door handles though. Found out the other day that it's called a "fairlady" in japan. ha ha.

Back to the Z4. Yes it will get heads turning. New sports cars always do. Would like to drive one though.
Maybe a test drive's in order.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Been in Soton this week where the dock are stacked witrh them - mostly in steel (?) grey. I think they look great and have all the atributes for success in a sports car: - great looks, 2 seats a proper 6 cylinder engine with great pedigree, and rear wheel drive plus a highy sporting brand behind them.

BMW have been smart in poitioning the Z4 below the Boxster and above the TT. Whilst Audi are taking the TT class down market with a 150 TTr, BMW have declared that they have no plans for a 4 cylinder Z4. That alone will keep it special. It will certainly be more exclusive than the TT for at least 3 years

I think a few chipped TTers are going to be in for a bit of a surprise when then strut their stuff against a well-driven Z4 3.0 230hp.

I know it's a TT place, but the ostrich mentality does not change the fact that there is a new kid on the block that is probably going to be a better drive and ownership proposition for many than the rapidly becoming long in the toothe TT.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Been and had a good old look today. Â ;D  Rydale Newport have 5...one of which may become available soon as the guy that ordered it seems to be struggling to find the dosh! Â :

But it looks the dogs danglies. The seats and many other bits are far more superior than the TT (we should know we've had 4) and the leather is stunning. The seats are electric with memory control, something the TT sadly lacks. The wheels on the 3 litre are mega and it also has an adult sized boot! Â ;D

It looks a lot more beefy in the flesh. The cockpit is roomy and the centre console is far better than a stuck on arm rest. Oh yes and it's 1 second quicker than the 225 TTR......our test drive is booked for next week! Â 

Given the choice there is no competition, if I were to spend Â£30k tomorrow it wouldn't be on a TT. As for the thing about value the Z4 has it all and then some, it's quicker, it's more practical than the TTR, more than likely it will be cheaper to service and the 3.0 engine is brilliant. The TT is still a good looking car but there are loads and loads of them, face it the exclusivity has long gone.........


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> BMW have been smart in poitioning the Z4 below the Boxster and above the TT. Â Whilst Audi are taking the TT class down market with a 150 TTr, BMW have declared that they have no plans for a 4 cylinder Z4. Â That alone will keep it special. Â It will certainly be more exclusive than the TT for at least 3 years


I have said this also. I have never driven one, but dont generally like the BMW brand. However, I think it will be a great car, & the pricing is very clever, as it could tempt a good number of potential Boxster buyers into a BMW. At the moment, for me it is a no contest & I would choose the Boxster over the BMW everyday, but if they put the diesel 3.0 in the Z4 I would almost certainly change my mind...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> I have said this also. I have never driven one, but dont generally like the BMW brand. However, I think it will be a great car, & the pricing is very clever, as it could tempt a good number of potential Boxster buyers into a BMW. At the moment, for me it is a no contest & I would choose the Boxster over the BMW everyday, but if they put the diesel 3.0 in the Z4 I would almost certainly change my mind...


Slightly confused? If they put a diesel engine in their 2 seater roadster sports car you would then consider it over a Boxster?   ???

Damian


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Garyc


> BMW have been smart in poitioning the Z4 below the Boxster and above the TT


Cheeky Git


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Slightly confused? Â If they put a diesel engine in their 2 seater roadster sports car you would then consider it over a Boxster? Â  Â  ???
> 
> Damian


Lol, yes.

I have wanted a Porsche since I was a kid, so at the moment that is next on my list. However, if the Z4 was released with a decent diesel engine, I might be tempted to delay getting a Porsche...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Garyc
> 
> Cheeky Git


Lol, why cheeky? Is that not exactly what they have done?


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Look, there's too much slagging TT's off on this forum, and I just get fed up with it I suppose. 

I sat in a Z4 today in Reading and it was OK. I'm sure it will be a lovely car and get a few glances and Damian/Snaxo you'll probably get your money back in a years time but it's not a TTR.

It just doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling IMOHO and strongly believe The TTR is still king of the Roadsters/Cabs for this price bracket.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

> I think a few chipped TTers are going to be in for a bit of a surprise when then strut their stuff against a well-driven Z4 3.0 230hp.


Yeah....Right..... Thats if its daylight and the roads are dry and the ambients + 9c ....
But between September and April I guess the Z4 will be in its cotton wool in the garage. Or the old BM will be through the hedge and in the field as usual .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Garyc
> 
> Cheeky Git


Fact.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Â
> 
> Yeah....Right..... Thats if its daylight and the roads are dry and the ambients + 9c ....
> But between September and April I guess the Z4 will be in its cotton wool in the garage. Â Or the old BM will be through the hedge and in the field as usual .


You may well become one of the 'surprised' TTers with that slightly naive Quattro is King view. Just because the Z4 is rwd, do not make the mistake of thinking that it is not capable of huge amounts of lateral and braking grip.

In US Road and Track test, a Z4 3.0 with 18" wheels produced more lateral (cornering) grip and braking force (measured over 5 consecutive 100mph stops) than a TT225 in the WET AND THE DRY. So I would not scoff. As for hedges and backwards departures, the BMW DSC and CBC systems are together for more sophisticated than the draconian ESP used in the TT.

Still at least when you overdo it in the TT, the subsequent terminal understeer will mean that you will arrive at your final destination nose-plough first, if that makes you feel good. 

I think the arrival of the Z4 is a good thing and ups the ante for the market. Than can (or should) only course Audi to raise their game with their next sports coupe offering which benefits everybody - apart from those suffering from auto-quattro-myopia.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I saw my 1st Z4 today, and I'm v.tempted, I think they look great.

now don't get me wrong, still love my TT to bits (as proved by the 5hrs I spent giving it some AutoGlym TLC today (maybe it was guilt ;D)

I just played with the configurator and it has much better options than the TT, I'm a gadget freak and my next car must have a decent satnav system (due to several recent near-misses whilst reading maps in the car!! and hours wasted looking for well hidden hotels!!!!) and you can even get an optional telly on the Z4, now if Aud got some more toys into the TT, there would be no argument!! not to mention memory seats, no more re-adjusting after other 1/2 has been driving it....

I'll get me coat.....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

just saw one on my way into work this morning. Love the front and sides - the back though  ...

Nice car tho and looking forward to seeing Damians at the next meet.

James.


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

horrible horrible horrible!!! much better than the Z3 though which was a truly horrible car!

IMHO!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

> You may well become one of the 'surprised' TTers with that slightly naive Quattro is King view. Just because the Z4 is rwd, do not make the mistake of thinking that it is not capable of huge amounts of lateral and braking grip.
> 
> In US Road and Track test, a Z4 3.0 with 18" wheels produced more lateral (cornering) grip and braking force (measured over 5 consecutive 100mph stops) than a TT225 in the WET AND THE DRY. So I would not scoff. As for hedges and backwards departures, the BMW DSC and CBC systems are together for more sophisticated than the draconian ESP used in the TT.
> 
> ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I speak from experience. Not a naive view about the quattro thing. My mate owns two BMW dealerships and I have driven just about all the sporty BM`s over the last 20 years. However I have only ever owned one. I have driven them all over the world.
> 
> They may be fine if you live in a town or city .Nice cars no doubt. But if you live where I do here in the Lake District they are absolute Â SHITE !!!. Not worth the hassle. So I`ll keep my "Naive quattro" thankyou very much. Even my mate agrees and he sells bloody BM`s for his livelyhood. !!!.


Your point is so well made that I defer to your greater experience. So:
"The Z4 is not as good as the TT in the Lake District." 

"BMWs are fine town and city cars and shite elsewhere."

It's great to learn something new.   ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I saw one the other day, very nice colour kinda looked like a very dark copper colour. I like the front end looks very beefy and powerful, but the back end looks unfinished, and the side indicators really let the car down.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

This thread truly is a testament to how beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

At the complete opposite to the last few posts - my favourite aspect of this car is BY FAR the view from the back and the back, side on. Â It's the front of the car that challenges me stylistically Â 

Also I really like the side indicator's as does everyone else I know who has seen it so far. Really interesting to see that ImsTTer doesn't like them !

The bits about the Z4 that i don't like are:

a) front indicator's should be clear not orange. No doubt BMW will offer this later on at additional cost Â :-/

b) The steering wheel should have aluminium inserts rather than plastic - I can't believe they did this.

c) when the roof is down, it neatly acts a a tonneau. However, it does leave a rather ungainly gap at the sides

Yesterday I was quite miffed as downstairs in our car park the was a Sterling Grey 3.0 Z4. I really thought I had a chance at being the first and for a while . Grrr !! Â  Â 

Damian


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Something which I didnt like about the Z3 (& the Z4 looks the same), is the driving position. Even with the seat in the lowest position, I felt far to high in the car, with my shoulders over half-way up the windows. This is something I love about the TT. The windows are small, yes, but the high sides give a wonderful feeling of snug-ness when in the car.

Amusingly, in the Z3, I could easily look over the windscreen, which didnt make me feel to safe... :-/


----------

